# Best way to Treat Unfinished Wood?



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im wondering if some of you crafters would know what is the best way to treat unfinished wood? 

Ive got a few spinning wheels that need a finish. In the long run what would be the best, wax, or stain?

Tia


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm no expert on wood, but generally a stain has a finish applied over the top, a varnish or a polyurethane.

Danish walnut oil comes in different shades, and doesn't need a finish/top coat. I don't believe it has a high gloss, however. 

WIHH has mentioned a product called Milsek (sp?) I think it is similar to Danish Walnut oil.

Post in the fiber forum, those wheel addicts will give some good advice!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Howard's Feed-n-wax... just picked up another bottle today... Most of our furniture is oiled wood with a lot of mahogany... stained, but no finish on it... We use it on everything and it's great stuff...


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

Wood beams from Goodies Unlimited. Great stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

boiled linseed oil.

If you really want a sharp looking finish, 
http://www.chestnutridge.com/images/inv/MAWAL1.asp

Great stuff and then finish it with a nice rubbing of bees wax or a paste carnauba wax.


----------

